# Trouble with heating tarantula housing(chile rose)



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

is anyone else having trouble heating their tarantulas , scorpion and other inverts cages/tanks to the right temp. especially in winter! a heat mat only seems to raise the temp by 2*C sometimes even if its covering the whole floor of the tank! so the temp of the tank is only on 23*C ! 

so wat type of tank shud i use (material,etc) and wat type of heating?

and also do difrent substrates stop the heat passing through?

thnks


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

wally2 said:


> is anyone else having trouble heating their tarantulas , scorpion and other inverts cages/tanks to the right temp. especially in winter! a heat mat only seems to raise the temp by 2*C sometimes even if its covering the whole floor of the tank! so the temp of the tank is only on 23*C !
> 
> so wat type of tank shud i use (material,etc) and wat type of heating?
> 
> ...


Your not meant 2 put the heatmat on the bottom but on the side. This could be y??


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

yeh alright but then the heat is like 18*C


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

wally2 said:


> is anyone else having trouble heating their tarantulas , scorpion and other inverts cages/tanks to the right temp. especially in winter! a heat mat only seems to raise the temp by 2*C sometimes even if its covering the whole floor of the tank! so the temp of the tank is only on 23*C !
> 
> so wat type of tank shud i use (material,etc) and wat type of heating?
> 
> ...


23*C is around 76*F. Which should be fine for a Grammostola. There shouldn't be any need to heat the tank any further. Heat mats are fine to use. I keep my rosies at room temp (around 70*F) and I'v never had any problems. Heating should be from the side not underneath.

With regards to tanks, you can use practically anything! I prefer glass tanks, but I do have plastic as well. there have been some very recent threads on here with regards to bargain finds in local shops and supermarkets.


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Like selina said, put heatmats on the side of the tank. Probably find heat travels better through plastic rather than glass :hmm:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

wally2 said:


> yeh alright but then the heat is like 18*C


Either get a bigger heatmat or get a viv and put all ur tanks in that and heat that???


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Basically tarantula will burrow to escape heat. They need to be able to walk away from heat. If you heat the tank from underneath then they will only be burrowing closer towards the heat. 

If you heat from the side then it gives the T the chance to regulate it's own temerature by standing in the part of the tank that it feels most comfortable in.


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Either get a bigger heatmat or get a viv and put all ur tanks in that and heat that???


ok thanks im gona put the heat mat on the side of the tank now


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Does the mat have a thermostat on it?


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

iiisecondcreep said:


> Does the mat have a thermostat on it?


 no no thermostat i dont think i need 1 for it ncos its only a 7 watt mat


----------



## sixstring112 (Nov 19, 2008)

I had the same problem heating my plastic tank for my Mexican Red Knee. The mat I was supplied with was way too small and I couldn`t get the heat much above 68f!! I just bought a larger mat and it worked out fine. Temp stays around 80f and my T. seems a lot happier. Just got to get her to eat now!!


----------

